# Where is my Warehouse?



## Steve Maskery (14 Dec 2006)

Hi all
Something strange has happened to my SU installation - I don't have 3D Warehouse on the menu bar any more. The SU help tells me how to use 3DW but not how to install it. It also tells me I have the latest version of SU5 installed.

Can anyone put me out of my misery - preferably quickly as I have a deadline!

TVM
Steve


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Dec 2006)

OK, I've found the 3DW - it the Google Earth Plugin. I removed a lot of plugins last time I installed SU after a new XP installation.

However, I now have another problem.

When downloading a model it used to ask me if I wanted to import it directly into my current model. Now it just opens it as a new model. Why?

I'm really out of practice, aren't I?

TVM


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Dec 2006)

OK, while I was making that, you've come up with a new one.

I don't know for sure why it doesn't ask. I'll see if I can find something.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Dec 2006)

I wonder if that could be a cookies thing. It works for me. Are you clicking the Download Model button?


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Dec 2006)

Hi Dave
It doesn't say "Download Model" it says "Download to Google Sketchup". I'm not using GSU I'm using SU5.

I then get a standard dialog box asking me if I want to open or save this file.

Any help?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (14 Dec 2006)

This is what I see. I'm using SU5, too.


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Dec 2006)

Where your button says "Download Model", mine says "Download to Google Sketchup". I think I must have the wrong plugin installed. I reckon I've downloaded the GE plugin for GSU and I need to find the plugin for SU5.


----------



## Steve Maskery (14 Dec 2006)

Yep, that's the problem. I've downloaded the latest GE plugin and all is tickety-boo.

Dave, thanks very much indeed, helpful and timely as usual. Much appreciated.


----------

